# 1-800- vw parts



## A4BurnOut (Sep 16, 2004)

I live in upstate NY. I used to get loads of parts form this guy named Eric from 1800VWPARTS. The company has been known on the forums for selling ABA and wideband swaps and has performed very well over the 10+ years I've been dealing with them.


Well, they fell of the map...


So after to talking with someone that does more business with VWPARTS than I do, it seems the company's locations in the Catskills were flooded. The 1800 Number goes to a disconnected message.

It seems that VWWPARTS is no more, a sad day for VW enthusiasts everywhere. Back to buying parts from shady sources or 1800ALLAUDI (but as the name implies ALL AUDI, no VW support).

BTW this also means that there is 1000's of Audi/VW part cars down there somewhere, I hope someone does something other than crush them

If there is another mecca for VW/Audi parts please let me know, haven't had great luck on forums lately


----------



## aviator79 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, that sucks.
Friend of mine is looking for parts and told me VW parts went out of buisness so wanted to find out why and found this.

I used to buy from them all the time when I had my VW. I went there once and one of the owners showed me a warehouse full of VR6 engines...was pretty cool.
However, one of the last things I bought was a new oil pump which did not have the freeze plug/over pressure plug stampped and it blew off, Not there fault, was obviously a manufacture defect, but I lost all oil pressure while doing 80 and fuked my engine up (had a knock after replacing oil pump again) so that was the end of my GLX.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

what a bummer...i used to use them all the time-(


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

They lost just about all of their inventory in Hurricane Sandy (flooding) and were having a hard time regaining product, and word is that Bill (the owner) owed a ton in back taxes and the state seized the land. They came to me about a year ago super desperate to buy parts cars.


----------

